# Children Fishing?



## madonafly

What are the laws about children fishing? Do they need an adult with a license with them?


----------



## LOAH

Under 12 years of age requires no license, nor does it require adult supervision (license or not).


----------



## holman927

Correct me if Im wrong, as it did happen 12 years and 3 months ago. I believe if a child is fishing with and adult they share the same fishing limit.


----------



## LOAH

No, kids get their own limit.



> Under 12 years of age
> Utah Code § 23-19-21 and Utah Admin. Code R657-13-3
> *If you're under 12 years of age, you do not need a fishing license to fish in Utah. You can fish without a license and take a full bag and possession
> limit.*
> The only exceptions are if you'd like to fish with a second pole or a setline. If you're under the age of 12 and would like to fish with either a second pole or a setline, you must purchase a Utah fishing or combination license and a second pole or setline permit. Please see pages 27-28 of this guide for more information about second pole and setline permits.


----------



## Grandpa D

The fishing requirements for children have changed several times over the last few years.
Currently a child under 12 can fish and take a legal daily bag limit without any adult license needed, AS LONG as the adult in no way helps or assists the child.
This includes casting, reeling the line in or landing a fish. I'm not sure about baiting a hook. 
Children ages 12 and 13 must obtain a $ 5.00 fishing license.
This license gets Federal matching money.
Children under 12 do not have to have an adult present in order for them to be able to fish either.


----------



## madonafly

The situation I was bringing up, was Hispanic father and two sons. The sons were playing on their bikes. The Game warden was down the pond, but the brown jacket was spottable.
As soon as the father noticed he was checking licenses, he called to the sons to come over and proceeded to cast out the bait and hand one of the sons the pole.
I am touchie about this topic so please point out if I am out of line, but, chances are 99% that the father is illegal, but the children being born in the US of A makes them legal. I do have a problem with this (more mental than anything)
I went back the next day and there they were again.
You have all answered my question and I thank you, forgive my ranting.


----------



## Jitterbug

Hey we give illegals drivers licenses, instate tuition at college and who knows what else.. why not fishing privileges as well! (no offense  )


----------



## LOAH

99% chance that the father was illegal? Wow, he must have been wearing a sign then. :? 

Illegals that have children here end up with little citizens, true. However, it's NOT simple in any way to become "legal" even with citizen children. If it were that easy, they'd all come here and breed. There are stacks of forms to fill out (most of which would be difficult for a Natural Born Citizen to fill out), large amounts of money in fees (they charge a fee for many of the forms), and tedious interviews to attend. Not to mention the time involved for the whole process to unfold.

There's no "automatic" green card anymore...Not even with marriage to a citizen.


----------



## madonafly

LOAH said:


> 99% chance that the father was illegal? Wow, he must have been wearing a sign then. :?
> 
> Illegals that have children here end up with little citizens, true. However, it's NOT simple in any way to become "legal" even with citizen children. If it were that easy, they'd all come here and breed. There are stacks of forms to fill out (most of which would be difficult for a Natural Born Citizen to fill out), large amounts of money in fees (they charge a fee for many of the forms), and tedious interviews to attend. Not to mention the time involved for the whole process to unfold.
> 
> There's no "automatic" green card anymore...Not even with marriage to a citizen.


And that is provided they go through the legal system. I am betting many do not.
My father is Danish and he had a much harder time then the hispanics.


----------



## LOAH

Yeah, that's a long swim.


----------

